# Schwerkraftanlage, so ok ???



## mein-garten-online (2. Jan. 2008)

Hallo, @ all!

Ich wünsche euch ein frohes neues Jahr, viel Gesundheit und einen algenfreien Sommer  .

Um Fehler (wie beim ersten Teichbau) zu vermeiden bitte ich euch um Hilfe bei folgendem Vorhaben:

Da mich ebenfals das Teichfieber gepackt hat, hab ich mir vorgenommen in diesem Frühjahr/Sommer (weil es letztes Jahr so schön war  ) wieder zu buddeln. Die Vorarbeiten (Gartenhaus musste weichen und wurde zur Freude meiner Hühner zum neuen Hühnerhaus umfunktioniert) wurden letzes Jahr noch erledigt und nun bin ich an der Planung. 
Der Teich soll einen kleinen Schwimm- (ok,eher Plantsch-) bereich bekommen, etwa 1,80 m tief werden und so 15-20 qm Wasser schlucken. Natürlich wieder ein großer Pflanzbereich. Wobei ich noch net genau weiß wie ich den anlegen soll, weil ich auch gern ein paar Koi´s hätte (aber nicht mehr als max.10) und dann.... Mahlzeit.

Aber im Moment bin ich am Überlegen wie die Filterung laufen soll, hab mich auch über Weihnachten hier eingelesen (sogar die Hilfe benutzt  ). Denke habe das Schwerkraft und Pumpenprinzip soweit auch verstanden, wollte aber noch die Experten unter euch nach Rat bitten, da ich noch ein paar Fragen habe.

Anbei habe ich eine kleine Zeichnung (ok, haut einen nicht vom Hocker  ) wie ich mir die Filterung vorstelle, denke werd mich für die Schwerkraft Version entscheiden.

Zu den Fragen:
-Wäre der Filter (Bild: Filter 1) so ok?
-Wenn noch ein Skimmer eingebaut wird, wie wird der an den Filter angeschlossen? 
-Ich hätte vom letzten Teich einen Biotec 5.1, würde das Sinn machen den noch zusätzlich (Bild: Filter 1) hinter den UVC zu hängen, bevor er in den Filterteich läuft?
-Könnt ihr mir einen Filter empfehlen (bin mir noch nicht sicher ob kaufen oder selber bauen)
-Wie groß sollte Filter sein?

Vorerst danke für die Hilfe  !


----------



## Olli.P (2. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Schwerkraftanlage, so ok ???*

Hallo Arno,


also den Skimmer schließt du plump gesagt wie den BA am Filter an....
Allerdings solltest du beides mit Schiebern wegen der Wassermengensteuerung versehen 

Die UVC würde ich nie nicht mehr nach dem Filter einbauen  Hatte ich vorher auch. So beförderst du die abgebrutzelten Schwebealgen doch direkt wieder in den Teich!!( Nahrung für Neue Algen!! ) Nach dem ich mich dann im laufe des Jahres für ein neues Filtermaterial entschieden hatte, habe ich die UVC abgeschaltet. Und siehe da, der Fadenalgenwuchs ging zurück. Im Fühjahr werde ich noch die ein oder andere Änderung am Filter vornehmen. Dazu gehört dann auch die UVC vor den Filter einzubauen, und dann mal weiter abwarten, ob ich sie wieder einschalten muß...

Kannst du deinen Pflanzenteich nicht irgendwie so anlegen das der Höhenunterschied nicht so groß ist??? 1m ist ja doch schon ziemlich heftig 

Dann würde ich noch auf Vortex und Bürsten verzichten und einen Siebfilter vorschalten

Zur Filtergöße:  
Jeder Teich hat ja bekanntlich seine eigenen Bedingungen......
Nur: Je grösser desto besser 

Und wenn du dann alles in Betrieb nimmst, lass die UVC min. 2 besser 4 Wochen lang abgeschaltet, damit sich erst einmal Bakkis im Filter ansiedeln können

So würde ich das machen......:smoki


----------



## mein-garten-online (2. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Schwerkraftanlage, so ok ???*

Hallo Oliver,

danke für die Antwort!

jo, die Schieber hatte ich eingeplant, aber bei der Zeichnung natürlich vergessen . (werd ne bessere nachliefern  )
Also wenn der Filter nur einen Zulauf hat, kann ich den Skimmer und BA dann hinter den Schiebern zusammenführen? Mit einem Y Stück oder so  ?

Mit en Schadstoffen hast de Recht, daher wollt ich eventuell den besagten Biotec vor den Filterteich hängen, bin mir aber net sicher ob der dann net alle 2 Tage zu ist.

Wenn ich die UVC vor den Filter hänge, wie machst du das? Wenn ich mit einem 110 er Rohr ankomme, wie bekomm ich den UVC dazwischen? Gibt´s da was spezielles??

Die Höhe ist leider baubedingt (Teich war da noch nicht geplant) fest, aber glaub hab mit 1m übertrieben (werd morgen genau messen). 

Siebfilter werd ich mir mal genauer ansehen.

Danke nochmal und her mit euren Meinungen  !


----------



## Olli.P (2. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Schwerkraftanlage, so ok ???*

Hi Arno,


für die UVC kannste entsprechende Verschraubungen und Reduzierungen von DN 100 auf DN 50 kaufen......

Und für die Einläufe in den Filter würde ich dann evtl. auch einen 100er Flansch entweder gerade oder gebogen, je nach Filterform besorgen.

Und wenn du keine 2 Einläufe haben willst nimmst du einfach ein 45° T-Stück...

Guck dir doch einfach mal ein paar Bilder/Alben von den Usern an 

Da findest du bestimmt jede Menge Anregungen und Tipps.....:smoki


----------



## toschbaer (2. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Schwerkraftanlage, so ok ???*

Hi Arno, Hi Olli
Ja, ja - der Filter (das Herz des Teiches)!
Alle die Fische besitzen werden sich sehr viele Gedanken darüber gemacht haben!!!(oder??)
Sicherlich wird jeder im Rahmen seiner Möglichkeiten das Beste "rausholen" (Geldbeutel, Platz, Gedanken, Phantasie, Erfahrungen usw.)    
Dieses Forum bietet sehr viel Wissen und man muss sich das beste nur heraussuchen!!!!
Vielleicht so: 
Wassermenge : 1o ergibt das Filtervolumen
Meinen Filter habe ich *in den Teich* gemauert und ihn mit 50% klein geschnittenen Jalousien bestückt (0 Euro -Nachfragen bei Rolladenherstellern/ - einbauern), sowie mit 10% Filterschaum und 5% Lavagestein.
Filtervolumen = Menge der Sauerstoffzufuhr durch Kompressor (wegen der Bakis )
Wassermenge : 3 ergibt die Größe des Pflanz- und Kiesfilters. 
Abschäumer ja!!! Es gibt tolle Bauanleitungen. 
UVC - neee!
Skimmer - ja! (Am besten zur Ostseite, um den Wind auszunutzen.)
Meine Hoffnung ist, dass der Filter so nur 1x jährlich gereinigt werden muss!!
Beim Kauf einer Pumpe sollte auf die Preise geachtet werden; da gibt es sehr große Unterschiede! Entscheidend ist die möglichst geringe Wattzahl mit hoher Leistungsfähigkeit. Bekannte Hersteller werden *baugleich* unter anderem Label günstiger angeboten!!
Viel Spaß bei der Weiterentwicklung!! 
Frohes Neues Jahr!
MfG
Friedhelm


----------



## mein-garten-online (3. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Schwerkraftanlage, so ok ???*

Moin !

Hab mich mal weiter umgesehen, auch wegen dem Siebfilter. So´n SIFI gefällt mir (mal abgesehen von dem Preis) recht gut und das ganze hört sich logisch an!

Hab mal ne neue (diesmal etwas schöner  ) Zeichnung gemacht, wie ich es auch machen könnte. Denke so könnte es werden.

Vielleicht könnt ihr mir noch bei den Verbesserungen helfen.

Die Schächte in der Zeichnung sollen event. gemauert werden oder mit Regentonnen oder ??? (weiß jemand wo man 4 eckige Tonnen bekommt?).
Bin mir noch nicht ganz sicher  .

Ein paar Fragen hät ich da natürlich auch noch  :

-Ist der UVC in der Zeichnung richtig positioniert?

-Der BA soll mit 110 er PVC Rohr gebaut werden?
-Kann ich für den Skimmer ein kleineres nehmen? Z.B. 60 er,da soll der Sog besser sein??? 

-Hat jemand ne Idee, wie ich den Schlampes unter dem SIFI raus bekomme? Ablauf in Kanal oder so ist nicht möglich.

-Welchen Skimmer würdet ihr verwenden?

Werd mir noch Gedanken machen  , aber danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Dodi (3. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Schwerkraftanlage, so ok ???*

Moin Arno!

Ich habe das gleiche Problem mit dem "Schlampes" - wie Du ihn nennst - da ich ebenfalls keinen Kanalanschluß beim Filter besitze.

Ich schließe die Sperrhähne vom Bodenlauf und Skimmer und pumpe das Wasser, soweit es geht, in den Hauptfilter. So habe ich nicht Unmengen von Wasser zu "entsorgen".
Den Schlamm/Dreck sauge ich dann mit einer Schmutzwasserpumpe bzw. einem Schlammsauger ab.
Ab und an kann der Dreck auch mal abgekeschert werden.

Für den BA auf jeden Fall 110er KG-Rohr nehmen, die Größe ist ideal!


----------



## mein-garten-online (3. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Schwerkraftanlage, so ok ???*



			
				Dodi schrieb:
			
		

> Den Schlamm/Dreck sauge ich dann mit einer Schmutzwasserpumpe bzw. einem Schlammsauger ab.
> Ab und an kann der Dreck auch mal abgekeschert werden.


Hallo Dodi,
Hab mir auch schon so etwas überlegt, glaub da gibt´s auch nicht viel andere Lösungen.
Wie oft machst du das ungefähr?


----------



## geecebird (3. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Schwerkraftanlage, so ok ???*

Ich würde die UVC als Nebenstrecke anbringen, so kannst du BA und Skimmer parallel betreiben. Einfach einen neuen PVC-Flansch in die Folie und im oberen drittel absaugen. Nimm hier dann ein 50er Rohr und regel die Geschwindigeit über Kugelhahn oder Zugschieber. Je langsamer das Wasser an der UVC vorbeifließt, desto größer die Wirkung. Verklumpte Algen landen dann in der ersten Filterkamm, idealerweise dann mit Siebfilter.


----------



## toschbaer (3. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Schwerkraftanlage, so ok ???*

Hi,
*Warum Uvc*. Die armen Bakis!!!
Arno wielviel Fieltervolumen hat Dein Teich ca.???

Mfg 
Friedhelm


----------



## mein-garten-online (3. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Schwerkraftanlage, so ok ???*



			
				toschbaer schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> *Warum Uvc*. Die armen Bakis!!!
> Arno wielviel Fieltervolumen hat Dein Teich ca.???
> 
> ...


Hallo, Friedhelm!

Filtervolumen ?  wenn du den Filterteich meinst, der hat 4000 l.
Der neue Teich wird zwischen 15 und 20 qm Wasser fassen.


----------



## Dodi (3. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Schwerkraftanlage, so ok ???*



> Zitat von Dodi
> Den Schlamm/Dreck sauge ich dann mit einer Schmutzwasserpumpe bzw. einem Schlammsauger ab.
> Ab und an kann der Dreck auch mal abgekeschert werden.





			
				mein-garten-online schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Dodi,
> Hab mir auch schon so etwas überlegt, glaub da gibt´s auch nicht viel andere Lösungen.
> Wie oft machst du das ungefähr?



Hallo Arno!

Den Dreck sauge ich in der Saison ca. alle 1-2 Monate ab - bei einem Koiteich mit gut 30.000 l.
Zwischendurch werden immer mal Algen abgekeschert, nach Bedarf.


----------



## mein-garten-online (3. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Schwerkraftanlage, so ok ???*

Hallo Dodi,

Das hält sich ja in Grenzen und mein Teich wird ja wohl eher kleiner.

Übrigens: Dein Garten ist echt klasse. Gefällt mir sehr gut  .


----------



## Dodi (3. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Schwerkraftanlage, so ok ???*

Hallo Arno!

Mir fällt grad noch was ein: groben Schmutz, wie z. B. Blätter keschern wir täglich ab. So kann sich umsoweniger in der Kammer unten absetzen. Und ab und zu den Dreck mal von unten mit dem Kescher herausholen, das verlängert die Reinigungsintervalle mit dem Schlammsauger.  

Danke für die "Blumen" - der Garten macht auch 'ne Menge Arbeit, erfreut mich jedoch in seiner Schönheit.


----------



## Olli.P (3. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Schwerkraftanlage, so ok ???*

Hallo Arno,


Mach die UVC wenn, dann bitte bitte vor den Filter bzw. Siebfilter:beeten 

Und den Biotec kannst hinter der Anlage wohl vergessen. Wenn du ca. 20m³ Teichvolumen bekommst solltest du da schon min. 'ne 10.000er Pumpe dranhängen, schon alleine von wegen BA und Skimmer. Und der Biotec ist für Max. 5500L/h ausgelegt 

Wenn du den dann hinten dran hängst wird er dir sicherlich Überlaufen


----------



## mein-garten-online (3. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Schwerkraftanlage, so ok ???*



			
				Olli_P schrieb:
			
		

> Mach die UVC wenn, dann bitte bitte vor den Filter bzw. Siebfilter:beeten


Hallo Oliver!

Bitte net falsch verstehen, der Filter in der Zeichnung soll net meinen Biotec zeigen (ok, sieht so´n bißchen so aus  ). Seh ein, dass der total unterdimensioniert ist. Geplant ist schon was "richtiges", entweder mehrere Kammern oder Patronenfilter (ist nur noch nicht klar ob kaufen oder bauen).

Daher sitzt der UVC auf jedem Fall vor dem Filter, nicht vorm FT.
Änder morgen mal die Zeichnung ab. 

Oder meinst du er sollte noch vor den Sifi? 

Auf diese Weise wollte mir die Reduzierung der 110 er Rohre auf den UV und dann wieder anders rum (110 er eingang am Sifi/Abs.kammer) sparen.
Dann vielleicht wie Sven vorgschlagen hat mit ner extra Leitung für die UV (danke noch für den Tipp!!!) und direkt in den Sifi.

Kein leichtes Thema :shock !


----------



## mein-garten-online (4. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Schwerkraftanlage, so ok ???*

Moin  ,

hab´s mal in der Zeichnung geändert, der UVC sitzt jetzt vorm Sifi, mit ner eigenen Leitung (50 er) und nem Kugelhahn vorm UVC um den Durchfluss zu regulieren.


----------



## Olli.P (4. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Schwerkraftanlage, so ok ???*

Hallo Arno,


ich hätte da mal einen Vorschlag:

 


So hättest du einen Pumpenschacht in dem die 100er Anschlüsse Münden. Da an den Meisten Pumpen eh nur Abgänge in Max DN 50 sind könntest dir so eine Reduzierung sparen.  In den Vortex mit Sifi machste dann gleich 'nen 50er Flansch und fertig ist. Die anderen Verbindungen kannste dann ja wieder in DN 100 machen .

PS.: Mein Name ist Olaf.......:smoki

Siehe unten in der Signatur......


----------



## mein-garten-online (4. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Schwerkraftanlage, so ok ???*



			
				Olli_P schrieb:
			
		

> PS.: Mein Name ist Olaf.......:smoki
> 
> Siehe unten in der Signatur......



Hallo, Olaf  .

Sorry! Darf abends kein Bier mehr trinken ....   .

Danke für die Zeichnung! Hab heut auch noch im Net gestöbert und bin jetzt entgültig verwirrt  (geb den Leuten schon falche Namen....  ).
Es hat echt jeder ne andere Meinung. Werd mir auch noch Gedanken über den entgültigen Filter machen. 

Aber sag mal, bei deiner Variante würde das Wasser da nicht vom höher stehenden Filter (steht bei mir ja höher) zurück gedrückt und der Sifi bzw. die Absetzkammer läuft über? Oder eher es kommt gar nicht im Filter an  ?
Oder irre ich mich jetzt?


----------



## Olli.P (4. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Schwerkraftanlage, so ok ???*

Hi Arno,

Jo, so 'ne Frage hatte ich mir schon gedacht..... 

Ich hab den Filter nur drüber gezeichnet weil da rechts kein Platz mehr war 

Du musst das dann schon alles hintereinander geschaltet auf einer Höhe ab dem Vortex mit SiFi betrachten....... bzw. der Vortex sollte evtl. ein wenig höher als der Filter stehen..........:smoki


----------



## mein-garten-online (9. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Schwerkraftanlage, so ok ???*

Hallo @ all!

Erstmal Danke, für die bisherigen Filterbau Hilfen   !

Ich habe mir Überlegt, diesen Sommer rein den Teich zu bauen, mit den erforderlich Vorbereitungen für den Filter.
Und dann im Winter (bevor es mir Langweilig wird ) den Filter zu bauen.

Ich denke werd nach langem hin und her versuchen einen Trommelfilter selbst zu bauen :beeten  und dahinter ein Reihenfilter (Patrone oder Helix oder ähnlichem). Da hat der Teich auch Zeit sich ein zu laufen, ohne Fische.

Leider bin ich vom Platz etwas eingeschränkt :? .

Ich hab schon ein wenig geplant und 3 verschiedene Versionen sind dabei rausgekommen. (s. Anhang)

Vielleicht habt ihr ja noch ne Idee, was ich ändern bzw. verbessern könnte  .

Ach, ja der Filterteich (4000 l) fehlt auf der Zeichnung (liegt zischen Sitzplatz oben und Grillplatz, etwa 70 cm erhöht).


----------

